# Green Tea



## lil2fiddyguy (May 30, 2005)

I have heard green tea is good for you and have been drinking it lately cuz i <3 it. Is it okay to drink alot no matter what your goals are? as in cutting/bulking.

Im assuming the brands SoBe and Arizona arent too different in the nutrition part am i right? except for they taste a little different so there has to be some diff.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 31, 2005)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> I have heard green tea is good for you and have been drinking it lately cuz i <3 it. Is it okay to drink alot no matter what your goals are? as in cutting/bulking.


Green tea is very healthy for you, regardless of bulking/cutting goals. It is linked to all sorts of health benefits and, so far, no real 'toxic' effects are known (if you drink HEAPS - over 1.5 gallons/day - it has been known to interact with some drugs.... and it can also interfere with iron aborption too... but that is all).



> Im assuming the brands SoBe and Arizona arent too different in the nutrition part am i right? except for they taste a little different so there has to be some diff.


I don't live in the states, so I would not be able to say.... But if you are talking about calorie content then if you are drinking straight green tea (no added flavours or sugars - just tea leaves) then both will be exactly the same - which is essentially zero calories....

In terms of the other beneficial compounds found in tea - well, different types of processing can alter these to a certain degree....


----------



## Arrhar!! (May 31, 2005)

yeah green tea also prevents cancer and help you live longer


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 31, 2005)

I drink 2 cups of green tea everyday.


----------



## Doublebase (May 31, 2005)

I should start drinking that stuff.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 31, 2005)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> cuz i <3 it.


the fact that a guy took the time to create this cute heart just made my day!    

ps- love green tea, drinking it now. i drink the celestial seasonings brand.


----------



## Rocky_B (May 31, 2005)

I haven't seen the label but I would assume Arizona and Sobe brands have sugar in them.. If so, brew your own, chill and it drink it without sugar (if you like it chilled)..

Also, does green tea have caffeine in it? I was thinking about taking some green tea pills but I didn't want to overdose on caffeine heh.


----------



## racoon02 (May 31, 2005)

What brand do you guys reccomend to get(one that you make yourself)? Im talkin something that they carry at a grocery store... no health food places around here.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 31, 2005)

there are a lot of options to try. the brand i mentioned, celestial seasonings is at kroger and most super markets. they make both caffeine and caffeine free versions. they have a sampler pack (caffeine free) you may want to try. comes with lemon zinger, peppermint, wild berry zinger, chamomile, and sleepy time, 4 of each. they're all great, i just toss a bag into my water bottle, don't like it hot.


----------



## cjrmack (May 31, 2005)

I make 18 cups of iced green tea on the weekend and then drink 3 cups everyday. I use the Trader Joes brand, just put a hint of honey and it is great.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 31, 2005)

I'v recently started taking Green Tea extract caps. 1 cap = 8 cups Green Tea.


----------



## Rocky_B (May 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'v recently started taking Green Tea extract caps. 1 cap = 8 cups Green Tea.


Is that caffeine free? cause 8 cups of caffeinated green tea a day could likely hit hard in your heart one day.


----------



## Vieope (May 31, 2005)

_It has polyphenols. Alright! _


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 31, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the label but I would assume Arizona and Sobe brands have sugar in them.. If so, brew your own, chill and it drink it without sugar (if you like it chilled)..
> 
> Also, does green tea have caffeine in it? I was thinking about taking some green tea pills but I didn't want to overdose on caffeine heh.


Yes, generally speaking it does have caffine in it - but not as much as black tea and not nearly as much as coffee. 

You can get decaffinated varieties if you are concerned.


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the label but I would assume Arizona and Sobe brands have sugar in them.. If so, brew your own, chill and it drink it without sugar (if you like it chilled)..
> 
> Also, does green tea have caffeine in it? I was thinking about taking some green tea pills but I didn't want to overdose on caffeine heh.


Yeah, those brands are loaded with sugar.  Not a good choice.  I hate companies that make you think  you are doing something healthy where in fact your are not.  

Brew your own, leave it in the fridge and you have fresh brewed iced tea.  Add in some splenda if you want it a little sweeter and NOW you have a healthy green tea.  Yes, greeen tea does have caffeine in it.  Stick with the brewed tea.  Better for you IMO.


----------



## ricky_rocket (Jun 1, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'v recently started taking Green Tea extract caps. 1 cap = 8 cups Green Tea.





			
				Rocky_B said:
			
		

> Is that caffeine free? cause 8 cups of caffeinated green tea a day could likely hit hard in your heart one day.


The caps usually don't contain caffeine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 1, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> Is that caffeine free? cause 8 cups of caffeinated green tea a day could likely hit hard in your heart one day.


I guess it isnt caffeint free as the label dosent say so. But as Emma explained, caffeine content is less than black Tea and a lot less than coffee. I dont feel any 'buzz' when i take a cap. But am sure you can get a decaffeinated brand if caffeine is an issue for you.

This is the brand i use : GREEN TEA extract


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jun 1, 2005)

If you're gunna have one of the pre-made brands of tea, atleast go with the Arizona, its basically tea and splenda. Its cal. free unlike SoBe. That's only if i had to choose, I would just make your own and mix in some splenda.


----------



## willocraig (Jul 23, 2005)

I just started drinking green tea and I like it and then started wondering whether I should drink 1 or 2 cups a day and how far apart I should take them?
Thanx for any help.
Willo

PS.For those interested this is the stuff I drink.
http://www.savannahimports.com/greentea.htm


----------



## 01warrior (Jul 23, 2005)

i drink green tea and water daily either arizona diet green tea or regular with all the sugars for the most part i drink what i want i stay away from sodas thats bought it


----------



## Diana236 (Oct 29, 2019)

First, rich in theanine and catechin?it can delay aging and remove free radicals.


Second, polyphenols and their oxidation products in green tea are able to absorb poison of radioactive materials, and thus to help prevent cardiovascular diseases.


Third, it can prevent and treat radiation injury. Fourth, caffeine in tea can enhance the excitement process of cerebral cortex and plays a role of refreshing.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 4, 2019)

What!!??


----------



## nathandev (Nov 4, 2019)

I am more a fan of Matcha. According to a research it has almost double the amount of antioxidants as green tea and you can get it at whole foods too. Green tea is good too though, I try to mix it up so my body doesn't get too used to anything. Matcha also contains more caffeine. 
[FONT=&quot]
Here?s how the caffeine content of matcha and other teas compare (per 8 ounce serving):

Matcha tea ? 70 mg

Black tea ? 42 mg

White tea ? 28 mg

Oolong tea ? 27 mg

Green tea ? 25 mg"


[/FONT]


----------



## nathandev (Nov 5, 2019)

Are there any clinical trials to support these claims https://www.liquidimageco.com/matcha-vs-green-tea/ or does this rest on the assertions of the 'alternative' therapies market? In short, in this science or quackery? Just curious!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 11, 2019)

There are many benefits of drinking green tea. I'll list some below.



Overall improvement in health- Polyphenols in green tea serve a major role in preventing the formation of free radicals in the body. It also has Catechins which are natural anti-oxidants, they help in preventing cell damage. This Catechin is called Epigallocatechin Gallate.
Keep you awake- it's no secret that tea contains Caffeine and L-theanine. Both these compounds have stimulating effects on the brain and keep you up without the jittery effects of coffee.
Fat loss and increase metabolism - Green tea has shown to increase the metabolism rate and improve fat burning.


----------

